# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Yazı İnkılâbı

## ceydaaa

Atatürkün Türk toplumunda bir yazı inkılabı yapılması gereğini benimseyen görüşü oldukça eskidir ve Cumhuriyetten önceki yıllara kadar uzanır. Atatürkün yazı inkılabı konusunda dayandığı gerekçe, Arap dilinin ihtiyaçlarından doğmuş olan Arap yazısının Türk dilinin ihtiyaçlarını karşılayamaması, bunun sonucu olan okuyup yazma güçlüğünün, sosyal ve kültürel gelişmelerin önünü tıkamış olmasıdır. Arap dilinin ses yapısı ile Türk dilinin ses yapısı arasındaki sistem ayrılığından kaynaklanan bu uyuşmazlık yüzünden, Türk dili Arap alfabesine ayak uyduramamış ve imlânın kelime kalıpları halinde klâsikleştiği devirden başlayarak birçok sorunlar ortaya çıkmıştır. Atatürk konuşma ve demeçlerinin çoğunda bu hususları açıklıkla dile getiriyor ve diyor ki: Bilirsiniz ki, dünyada her kavmin mevcudiyeti, kıymeti, hakkı hürriyet ve istiklâli, malik olduğu ve yapacağı medeni eserlerle mütenasiptir (orantılıdır). Medeni eser vücuda getirmek kabiliyetinden mahrum olan kavimler, hürriyet ve istiklâllerinden tecrit olunmaya (koparılmaya) mahkûmdurlar.

Lâtin alfabesinin kabulü konusundaki ilk teşebbüsler 1923 yılında başladı. Ancak, her şeyden önce toplumun bu yeniliğe hazır hale getirilmesi gerekiyordu. 1924-1928 yılları arasındaki devre, bu konuda TBMMnde ve basında yer alan tartışmalarla, yeni Türk alfabesinin kabulü için bir ortam hazırlama devresi olmuştur. Atatürkün direktifi ve Bakanlar Kurulunun kararı ile 26 Haziran 1928de resmen çalışmaya başlayan Dil Encümeni, Lâtin alfabesi temelinde fakat her yönü ile Türkçenin ses yapısına uygun bir milli Türk alfabesi hazırlama görevini yüklenmiştir. Atatürk yazı inkılabını 8-9 Ağustos gecesi Sarayburnu parkında halka yaptığı tarihi konuşması ile açıklamıştır. Yazı inkılabı daha sonraki günler de başöğretmen sıfatı ile bizzat Atatürkün öncülük ettiği Anadolu seyahatleri ve eğitim seferberliği ile geçmiştir. Türk alfabesi 1 Kasım 1928 tarihinde kanunlaşarak resmen yürürlüğe girmiştir.

----------

